# Scan



## pinkmama (Jan 20, 2009)

Not sure if I should post here or in IUI part ? Please help. 

Had scan today day 9, 2 follies are 15mm,2 are 16mm and 2 are 17mm    .  So tommorow I scan again hoping that the little ones don't grow.  If they don't grow then IUI will take place on Friday morning.  Am keeping positive and staying calm.  Good luck all.


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

Hi Pinkmama and goodluck to ya!


----------



## Honeybunch (Jan 25, 2009)

Hi Pinkmama,
I have had a scan today too. I am on day 11 and I have one follicle which is 21mm. I think I will probably have my IUI on saturday. Will friday be day 11 for you? Will that not be too early?  
Good Luck  
Honeybunch xxx


----------



## jess4zak (Feb 19, 2009)

Hiya, good luck to you.  I was in same position as you on all three iui's, makes me laugh we want em to grow, then we dont want em to grow!!! I had my first two iui's on day 11 and last one day 13, good luck to you xxx


----------



## pixielou (Nov 9, 2007)

pinkmama said:


> Not sure if I should post here or in IUI part ? Please help.
> 
> Had scan today day 9, 2 follies are 15mm,2 are 16mm and 2 are 17mm    . So tommorow I scan again hoping that the little ones don't grow. If they don't grow then IUI will take place on Friday morning. Am keeping positive and staying calm. Good luck all.


Good Luck


----------



## pinkmama (Jan 20, 2009)

Well Ladies
Had scan on Wednesday the nurse missed read the graph.  The sonogragher wrote PCO but in between the letters she put a big circle so the nurse thought I had follices growing.  So got back to the hospital on thursday to this news. I was so gutted words can't express how I was feeling my partner was angry.  Had scan today have 8mm follicle on my right ovary so back for a scan on Wednesday morning.  Stay positive!


----------

